# Combining mic and audio



## SMGOwnage

Hey, I recently bought a Razer Electra Headset and I was silly enough to ignore the back of the box and when I got home I realised that the microphone and audio are combined into 1 audio plug.

So I can get the audio to work but not the mic.

I read up that I have to get a splitter but all of them I have seen are overseas and can take a while to ship and the official razer ones are out of stock for now.

So here are my questions:

1. Any online shops in Australia where I can get these splitters cheap with shipping ( only one i found was 15 bucks and another 15 for shipping).

2. Is there a way to combine audio and microphone into 1 port on my PC with maybe some sort of software??


Thanks for reading.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

SMGOwnage said:


> Hey, I recently bought a Razer Electra Headset and I was silly enough to ignore the back of the box and when I got home I realised that the microphone and audio are combined into 1 audio plug.
> 
> So I can get the audio to work but not the mic.
> 
> I read up that I have to get a splitter but all of them I have seen are overseas and can take a while to ship and the official razer ones are out of stock for now.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Any online shops in Australia where I can get these splitters cheap with shipping ( only one i found was 15 bucks and another 15 for shipping).
> 
> 2. Is there a way to combine audio and microphone into 1 port on my PC with maybe some sort of software??
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading.



What OS are you using. I can talk you through Stereo In which is built into Windows 7.


----------



## SMGOwnage

Yeah i'm using windows 7 64 bit


----------



## SMGOwnage

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Sorry, go in to audio properties, and go into recording, and right click the white area and select show diabled devices, then enable stereo mix. Reply later.


----------



## SMGOwnage

When I tick show disabled devices I dont see any Stereo mix, I only see Line in and Microphone.

How do I solve that?


----------



## SMGOwnage

Well I ordered a splitter so I guess problem is solved, but suggestions are still open untill I recieve the package so yeah still open on suggestions.

AshleyScopes I dont have stereomix on my desktop but on my laptop I do and when I tried enabling it it just echoed alot of noise through the speakers, so any walkthrough on what to do after I've enabled stereo mix.


----------



## Sippay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu371l4lFjk < Check this


----------

